
Twitter needs a drastic plan to save itself. Here it is - dkarapetyan
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/bitwise/2016/01/twitter_needs_a_drastic_plan_to_save_itself_here_it_is.html
======
jmcdiesel
So basically... another safe space... because everyone feels entitled to only
feel good feelings and never have to deal with harsh people...

